# Maybe im the crazy one??



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

What is wrong with me? Why do I have good days then just feel like my emotions throw me back?! I had 4 days NC with my WWH but last night I got the urge to write him a goodbye email-telling him ill no longer accept blame and that im done. His response - "Thanks I needed that!" WTF??! all i said was ya me to..its so dam obvious to me he doesnt care about me or the kids..he has not seen them for wks-has not even called to talk to them. Why do I have this urge to contact him ALL the time? He wont contact me if I dont bother with him. He blocked my texts wks ago..it seems its all been turned around on me..he is the one who left-he is the one who cheated and KEEPS cheating! But he blames me..he left in april and we false R in aug for a wk then in sept for a wk..i feel so dumb. Im addictd to him and his mental abuse. I need help. Im tired of crying and missing/wanting someone who disregarded me not once but multiple times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Addicted. Wow that really resonates with me. I am also addicted to someone who doesn't give a flying **** about me, the father of her child? 

How we hold on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Its sickening. We love these ppl with every ounce the very depths of our souls and they just DONT care. Cold hearted *******s!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyKaty (Nov 20, 2012)

It's human nature to want, and chase, what you can't have.

When you're codependent, that nature is only exacerbated.

The problem is you haven't stumbled across your own self-worth, and that only comes with detachment.

NC and the 180 is the most efficient way to detach.

You're going to have set-backs along the way, but forgive yourself and start over.

Tomorrow is always another day.

The concept of detachment is simple, but the process in doing so, is not.

You will get there, though.


----------



## mama2five (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you..i know its going to be a long journey-but it just seems so hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

